# Coffee Roasting Help.



## Burly (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am a newbie and still learning my way around the Forum, please excuse me if this thread has been discussed before but I couldn't find an answer to my question.

Also, this is not a question about Home Roasting but will be on a small commercial scale.

Here goes...

I am currently in negotiations for a small shop in East London and am wanting to roast coffee in a 5kg roaster that will have a very powerful clean air system attached so as not to upset the neighbours. My question is, c*an I roast coffee in an A1 licensed premises? *I have tried to look for info on this and am having no luck. I am a bit reluctant to ask the council as they might just say no without listening to my case.

Can anyone shed some light on this situation please?

Cheers


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I would imagine not. I can't see roasting coffee being regarded as anything but a 'cooking' activity, you aren't simply reheating beans. Regardless of the answers you receive here you should be contacting your local authority anyway.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

You'd want B2 for large scale roasting. Small scale is different, though, so not sure. Finca in Dorchester roasts on site in a smallish coffee shop, so you could drop them a tweet to see what they did.

JP


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Unlikely, but you may be restricted to specific hours if you are allowed.

The best person to speak to is the council


----------



## Burly (Jun 2, 2015)

It really is a grey area. I have got a very expensive air filtration system so I know there will be no issues from neighbours there. I can also change my licence from an A1 to A3 for two years as loads of councils are relaxing the laws.

Thanks to those who replied.

Cheers


----------



## Sandra styles (Jun 3, 2015)

The only way to get the correct answer is to contact the right authorities


----------

